# The Hobby(t)



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Hobby story began back in Mid October after returning from a 3 week trip to France/Belgium and Luxembourg we decided to upgrade to a larger,newer van.
We had been toying with the idea for a while anyway but that was when we decided to take the plunge.
And so began the journey,stopping at anywhere and everywhere we saw motorhomes for sale,looking inside every one dismissing most-wrong layout,too small no room to lounge etc.
A trip to the NEC told us a brand new van was probably not going to be an option but did give us a good idea of what vans to include in our search.
Then after a trawling the internet for inspiration,we stopped off at Wellsbridge whist out for the weekend in the van and spotted a Hobby 750ELC which had a good layout and fitted the bill quite nicely.We left after a good look over the van and spent the next week should we /shouldn`t we and decided we should,and most certainly would have,had the salesman had a bit more interest in actually SELLING us the van.The O/H didn`t like his attitude and after that we were never going to buy that particular van.But the Hobby 750 had started to nose in front as the one most likely,then it was a matter of deciding on the right layout.
The O/H favoured the GELC whilst I favoured the ELC
the GELC has twin singles over a large garage whilst the ELC has normal height twin singles over normal lockers with a rear bathroom.
After a bit more thought/ discussion/ argument the ELC was dismissed `cos if we had a guest or family member staying they would be walking through our bedroom if they needed the toilet.
So decision made we would start looking for a good S/H 
750 GELC and a search of the internet began again----Nothing Nada Zilch not one Hobby GELC anywhere.Then I sent an Email to Go European saying what we were looking for,how much we had and what van we had to Part Ex. Mark at Go European Emailed back saying that the GELC was about as rare as rocking horse poo but he had a 2011 unregistered 750ELC that we may be able to work out something with.
So the next weekend we set off to Redditch hopeful that a deal may be struck we looked the van over,made an offer,got laughed at, got a counter offer,laughed back, got made another offer and went for a coffee and a chat about affording it.
Unfortunately the offer was just above what we could afford and what we could afford fell just below what Mark could accept-which was a real shame as his friendly/jovial and helpful manner deserved a sale.
So once again we left without the van.
More scanning of Adtrader, Autotrader,Ebay etc began but still no suitable van,they were either too new too old or too expensive or a combination of those three.
Then on Monday 3rd December there,on Ebay,was the van.
Hobby - check
750 - check
GELC - check
Right age - check
Can we afford it - check
So up early on the 4th and off on a 200 mile trek to look at it.
We get there have a good look round and decide its the van for us.
a part ex price is agreed and a deposit paid and we head home in our old van.
Next morning we run round gathering up the bits for our van, infills,Safari room carpets etc then head off to the bank and arrange transfer of the balance.
Then a journey filled with excitement at the thought of finally having our new(er) van-but also a touch of sadness that this would be our last jaunt in our faithful old Swift.
We get there and start transferring stuff from old to new------its amazing what you can carry in your motorhome----3 hours later,yep you heard right, 3 hours later ALL our stuff was out of the Swift and into the Hobby -----prompting the dealer to ask if we had left him the engine oil.Cash transferred reciept signed V5 `s swapped and the Hobby was now ours.
Oh did I mention that it was now dark?
And did I mention that we had a few miles of unlit country lanes to drive down?
OH and did I mention that the Hobby was LHD?
AND did I also mention.......never driven LHD?
So we decided not to try and find a campsite but pay the £10 at the services and stay there overnight,did you know you could do that? No,neither did I but the O/H did
So we pull into the services pay the £10,eat and have coffee.
"Right, lets get back to the van and get the heating on, its bloody freezing."
Back at the van -opens gas locker-tries to connect gas bottle............................................
"SHARON, SHARON This gas bottle don`t fit"
"What do you mean it don`t fit?"
"Well the bottle needs a push on connector and the connector needs a screw on bottle!!!"
"s###"
Went straight to bed and wrapped ourselves in doubled over duvets.
And so began the Hobby Adventure


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi riverboat
well that sounds much like most peoples experiences I am sorry that the dealer didnt take the trouble to make sure you were Ok for gas. Most decent ones would have. Still i am sure that you know all about gas bottle connectios now.

we were once intestested in the hobby but for whatever reason twe chenged out minds. Nothing to do with any limitaions of the van or anything.

You sound perhaps a bit like we wre in that you had an older (but gooder) van and wanted something a litte more modern. 

Anyway i am sure you will be fine with the Hobby. They have a good following. 

Yes most service stations will let you stay overnight for a fee. We have used them a couple of times but not recently as they tend to be rather niosy and now we have been at this lark 25 yrs we know most areas that have somewhere you can stop of the night without too much trouble.

Take care and happy times in her

Phill


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Riverboat2001
Welcome to the Hobby fraternity.
We have never regretted buying the Hobby 750 and you will really appreciate the LHD version when driving on the continent.
Hope you have many happy years with it.
Ian
PS Presume you can now connect the gas cyls!


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

We are on our second Hobby, the 700FML, which is also LHD. I much prefer LHD, even in the UK, pulling over on narrow roads to let others past is soooo much easier with a LHD.
Our first Hobby got written off by a HGV on a French motorway aire and our insurance co paid out in full so we had the opportunity to buy any make of van up to that price.
We both decided beyond any doubt that a LHD Hobby FML was STILL the van for us..........enjoy we do.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys we have a Hobby
our first van
and we are smitten with it. There again I think most people love there own van no matter what make.

Have great fun .

Mixy I think I saw the pic of your van squashed agains t a lamp post?
ouch oh ouch

Have fun all
enjoy your van


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

with our Hobby...... :wink: :wink: 

Ray.


----------

